# Norwegian: Du har fått med deg det.



## Kajeetah

Hi

It's me again with my Norwegian-French translation via English. 

Elise just came back from the USA where she's trying to work as a stand up comedian. In this scene she comes across Anders, her best friend, whith whom she slept before leaving. 

Elise: Fått langt hår.
Anders: Litt vel langt. Skulle ikke klippe det før du kom hjem. Før alle stand-upere i Norge er samlet.
Elise: *Du har fått med deg det.*
(Then Anders nods "yes")

My English translation says *"You heard that, yeah."* But I really don't understand how this is a reply to the previous line. 

Can you help me? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ben Jamin

Kajeetah said:


> Hi
> 
> It's me again with my Norwegian-French translation via English.
> 
> Elise just came back from the USA where she's trying to work as a stand up comedian. In this scene she comes across Anders, her best friend, whith whom she slept before leaving.
> 
> Elise: Fått langt hår.
> Anders: Litt vel langt. Skulle ikke klippe det før du kom hjem. Før alle stand-upere i Norge er samlet.
> Elise: *Du har fått med deg det.*
> (Then Anders nods "yes")
> 
> My English translation says *"You heard that, yeah."* But I really don't understand how this is a reply to the previous line.
> 
> Can you help me? Thanks a lot!


I think your translation is good, but I have no idea how it could be connected with the previous line.  The characters (and the author) know something we don't know.
If Anders is a 'stand-uper' too, then he can mean that the two of them are 'all stand-upers in Norway' (a joke?), but it still doesn't give us a clue.


----------



## Kajeetah

Thank you. This is so annoying... I don't even know what this Anders does, I just know he's "writing on his project". 
Thanks again!


----------



## raumar

The connection is certainly not clear, but I suppose the meaning is "So, you had heard that I was coming back from the US"? Does that fit the context?

By the way, Anders' line is lost in translation. That he "wouldn't cut his hair until all stand-upers in Norway are united", refers to King Harald Fairhair, the first King of Norway (reign from 872 to 930). Before him, there was no Norwegian state, just regional kingdoms. Harald was a regional king. According to the saga, he asked a woman called Gyda to marry him. But Gyda didn't think a regional king was good enough for her. She said that she wouldn't marry him before he was the sole king of Norway. Harald then set out to conquer the rest of Norway, and he vowed that he wouldn't cut his hair until he had unified the country as one kingdom under his leadership.


----------



## Ben Jamin

raumar said:


> The connection is certainly not clear, but I suppose the meaning is "So, you had heard that I was coming back from the US"? Does that fit the context?
> 
> By the way, Anders' line is lost in translation. That he "wouldn't cut his hair until all stand-upers in Norway are united", refers to King Harald Fairhair, the first King of Norway (reign from 872 to 930). Before him, there was no Norwegian state, just regional kingdoms. Harald was a regional king. According to the saga, he asked a woman called Gyda to marry him. But Gyda didn't think a regional king was good enough for her. She said that she wouldn't marry him before he was the sole king of Norway. Harald then set out to conquer the rest of Norway, and he vowed that he wouldn't cut his hair until he had unified the country as one kingdom under his leadership.


Wow! I did not think about such a connection (even if I have read about Harald Hårfagre quite recently, and not the first time either).
The script author must be a nerd. Do you think young people are really SO familiar with history?


----------



## raumar

The story of Harald and his vow to not cut his hair is well-known in my generation. We learnt about it in school. Harald is of course an important figure in Norwegian history, since he is regarded as the founder of the Norwegian nation. And the romantic element of the story - that he did it just to impress this very demanding girl - makes it easy to remember, compared to most of the things that you learn in school.

I am middle-aged, and I don't know what young people learn in school today. However, the fact that the script author chose to use this story suggests that it is still well known.


----------



## Kajeetah

Thank you Raumar, this is very interesting! I keep telling myself NEVER AGAIN will I "translate" from a language I don't know, and everytime I end up saying yes to my boss. 

As regards my initial question, maybe she could be saying "Oh so you heard I was doing stand up in L.A."?


----------



## Kajeetah

I agree with you Raumar, and this bunch of friends are former theatre students so maybe they're supposed to know a bit about culture.


----------



## raumar

Kajeetah said:


> As regards my initial question, maybe she could be saying "Oh so you heard I was doing stand up in L.A."?



Yes, that's definitively a possibility - if she hadn't told him that she was going to LA to do stand up. It wouldn't make sense if she had told him that herself.

Likewise, my suggestion, "So, you had heard that I was coming back from the US?", does not make sense if she had told told him that she was coming back. If he is her best friend, it seems quite strange if she did not tell him that she was leaving - or that she was coming back.

Without more context, it is impossible to know what "that" refers to. Again, the problem is that the original Norwegian text is ambiguous. Could you go for something equally ambiguous, like "Oh, so you heard about it"?


----------



## raumar

Of course, it is possible that he knew that she had gone to the US, but not that she was doing stand up there. In that case, your suggestion would make sense.


----------

